# JDOM Exeption



## schlaubie (9. Jun 2005)

Hallo Leute ich bastle gerade an einer kleinen Methode die mittels XPath eine bestimmte Information aus der Datei ziehen soll nur leider läuft er in folgenden Fehler!


java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/jaxen/BaseXPath
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Unknown Source)
	at org.jdom.xpath.XPath.newInstance(XPath.java:126)
	at org.jdom.xpath.XPath.selectNodes(XPath.java:337)
	at fileParser.ParseConfig.sucheRichtung(ParseConfig.java:107)
	at fileParser.Testparsen.main(Testparsen.java:29)
Exception in thread "main" 

Das Code-stück wo der Fehler auftritt sieht wie folgt aus!

```
//Rootelement der config-Datei heraussuchen   
        Element root = xmlDokument.getRootElement();
        try
        {
        List ergebniss = XPath.selectNodes(xmlDokument,"/config/Test");
        ergebnissrichtung = ergebniss.get(0).toString();
        }
        catch(JDOMException  e)
        {	
           logger.error("Das XML-Dokument konnte nicht mit Xpath ausgewertet werden!");
           //TODO System.out entfernen wenn alles fertig
           System.out.println("Das XML-Dokument konnte nicht mit Xpath ausgewertet werden!");
        }
        
        return ergebnissrichtung;
```
In Zeile 6 läuft er dann in den Fehler
xmlDocument ist eine Objekt der Klasse Document!
Besten Dank im Voraus


----------



## DP (9. Jun 2005)

java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/jaxen/BaseXPath


----------



## Bleiglanz (9. Jun 2005)

dir fehlt wohl eine jar in deinem Classpath

heisst vielleicht jaxen.jar und ist eine XPath Engine....


----------



## schlaubie (9. Jun 2005)

Hab die Lösung:
Wenn man jdom entpackt werden im Verzeichnis /jdom-1.0/lib die Bibliotheken für ant ...jaxen mitgeliefert wenn mann nun Xpath benutzen will muss man folgende Bibliotheken mit in den Classpath aufnehmen! 
jaxen-core.jar
jaxen-jdom.jar
saxpath.jar!


----------

